# Considering a bee hive



## Sford13 (Mar 24, 2012)

Well I am trying to get full into the whole homesteading way of life. Have the chickens, goats, and rabbits. A bunch of heirloom seeds for the garden this coming spring. Then it hit me I ought to do a bee hive to help the garden and to provide some honey. Just not sure where to start. Looked into bee club and closest would be Springfield IL. Only issue is that I am a volunteer fireman and we have a meeting the same night of the month as the bee club. What insight can you all give to someone looking to get into this. Which is better new or used equipment? How do you get bees to put in the hive? Any and all advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

My advice would be to connect with David and Sheri Burns at Long Lane Honey Bee Farms in Fairfield, IL. Shouldn't be too far from you if you're West-central IL. They are full-line suppliers of bees and equipment, have both online and in-person beginning beekeeping classes, and much more. David has been instrumental in mentoring a lot of beginners and has an excellent reputation in the beekeeping community.

They have two websites worth checking out:
http://www.honeybeesonline.com/

http://basicbeekeeping.blogspot.com/


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Read this, should pretty much answer all your questions.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/li.../391373-so-you-think-you-want-bee-keeper.html

 Al


----------

